#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Are you heard about First Artificial intelligence lady Sophia?

## Arthi

Sophia is the world first Artificial intelligence lady introduced by Hanson Robotics in 2015. She is the first robot who got citizenship. She is Saudi Arabia citizen. She can live with the people and she can serve , entertain, teach and even help to the people. 

let's meet her!



 :feedback please:

----------


## Moana

> Sophia is the world first Artificial intelligence lady introduced by Hanson Robotics in 2015. She is the first robot who got citizenship. She is Saudi Arabia citizen. She can live with the people and she can serve , entertain, teach and even help to the people. 
> 
> let's meet her!


Hey sis!

This was really an amazing video thanks for sharing. I couldn't seriously leave without commenting. Just now came to know that Sophia is the first robot citizen in Saudi Arabia!

----------


## Bhavya

> Sophia is the world first Artificial intelligence lady introduced by Hanson Robotics in 2015. She is the first robot who got citizenship. She is Saudi Arabia citizen. She can live with the people and she can serve , entertain, teach and even help to the people. 
> 
> let's meet her!


 This is very amazing, what do you think if human create more robots like shopia what will happen?
Is it good for humanity?

----------


## Arthi

> This is very amazing, what do you think if human create more robots like shopia what will happen?
> Is it good for humanity?


Its a hypothetical question because it has good and bad effects. I think you watch Enthiran movie its not about the robot its depends on how humans use it.

----------


## Arthi

> Hey sis!
> 
> This was really an amazing video thanks for sharing. I couldn't seriously leave without commenting. Just now came to know that Sophia is the first robot citizen in Saudi Arabia!


 Yeah, When I got to know about her I really excited. she look like a real girl. Future we may get a friend like Sophia. Lets see!

----------


## Ritika

This is exciting and at the same time it is scary. is it true that it answer only programmed questions?

----------


## Bhavya

> It’s a hypothetical question because it has good and bad effects. I think you watch Enthiran movie its not about the robot it’s depends on how humans use it.


Totally agree with you, For the experiment sake we shouldn't create our own enemy

----------


## Dhiya

Really amazing video, I know about this already, But, I am watching this for very first time. Thank you for sharing with us.

----------

